# New UK Grower!



## Finalfaze (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi guys n girls,

Hope everyone is well! Im new to both the site and to growing and have already set up my first grow/room.

I have a friend who has quite a bit more experiance than me so im lucky to have him to guide me where needed, however he isnt an expert and where he hasnt been able to help, so far this site has!

Ive not had the best start to be honest but its all going well now and im on my way.

Firstly i planted 8 seeds, 4 of which caught mites that ment i had to throw them as they were only seedlings. The other four were ready to be planted last night after i just finished my room but when i went down i found my pup had killed two in a leathal tail wagging frant!! 

However my last two are in, and off and im planning on planting two more seeds tomorrow so ill have more chance of ladies 

Ive tried to attach some pictures of my room so far. Ive built it to be as stealthy and inconspicous as possible - what do you think?

It has two different lights, Flouro for vegging and HPS for Flowering (Ive now sourced four more Flouros too!), An inlet PC fan and Outlet PC fan, Vents, Adjustable hangers and a self to keep everything neat and out of the way.

Ive yet to get a drip tray, build a custom carbon filter and paint the walls white. oh and put the opther fluros in!

Please everyone let me know what you think and any tips, suggestions welcome!!


----------



## cali-high (Oct 17, 2007)

very nice man


you should do a grow journal!


also i dont think those fans will be able to remove the heat from the hps in the summer...how many CFM is the fam


----------



## cali-high (Oct 17, 2007)

i meant to say how many CFM? is the fan


peace


----------



## nowstopwhining (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah looks like your off to a good start. but definitely like he said I really doubt those fans are going to be enough. 

Also you want your intake fan on the bottom and your outtake up high, Heat rises so you want a fan sucking all that hot air out from up high.

Let us know how many watts your hps is and we can get an idea of the ventilation you need.

Anyways good luck, oh and what strain? bagseed?


----------



## Finalfaze (Oct 17, 2007)

To be honest your probably right and im not sure what CFM they are as there just bog standard 8cm PC case fans, but winters coming up and with the window open for fresh air, the fan is pumping in a fair amount of cool air.

Im also gonna try to use my fluros for the whole veg stage. With one light on all day today the temp was around 19C.

for the time being it will do. 

thanks for the comments, the grow journal is a great idea!


----------



## Finalfaze (Oct 17, 2007)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yeah looks like your off to a good start. but definitely like he said I really doubt those fans are going to be enough.
> 
> Also you want your intake fan on the bottom and your outtake up high, Heat rises so you want a fan sucking all that hot air out from up high.
> 
> ...


 
My intake is at the bottom, with outtake at the top.

My HPS is 600w. im wondering if i went over board and should of gone for 400w??

The seeds are Nivara Snow White, the user "Snow White" did a vey useful tutorial as his first grow and thats how i found the site!


----------



## iToke (Oct 18, 2007)

The more light the better 

Just keep the temps under control and im sure you will have a roaring grow!


----------



## keffington (Oct 19, 2007)

the 600 will be ok just like he said watch the temp, and the more watt the better the bud it makes it tighter more like the bud from amsterdam.have fun and dont get court lol


----------



## Finalfaze (Oct 19, 2007)

keffington said:


> the 600 will be ok just like he said watch the temp, and the more watt the better the bud it makes it tighter more like the bud from amsterdam.have fun and dont get court lol


 
sound advice!


----------



## natmoon (Oct 19, 2007)

600 watt hps in a cupboard with 2 pc fans=fire and death.
You will need to use a cool tube and a proper extractor fan and intake fan or your running a big risk of at the least heat damaging your plants


----------



## TheGardenMan (Oct 20, 2007)

should the light be. Its 250 watts but its a heat lamp. ??


----------



## moxxorax (Oct 20, 2007)

almost the same as my wardrobe setup. but you need to vent it better. the fan above the shelf wont do anything, its in a seperate part of the wardrobe. you need to get rid of the shelf or put the fan lower down. i have a 400 HPS and use it for veging and flowering, it gets very warm inside the wardrobe so i vent mine with a shower room fan and a fan at the base that throws air around the plants. also my balast is by an open window as you get a lot of heat from that alone. I am on my second indoor grow and my babes are in there second week of flowering. i am hopeing for a very merry christmas.
pics to follow soon.
may i just say i have been a member of this forum for just over a year i think and the guys here are very helpful, i had 6 oz of great white widow with the help of these guys. thanks for your help and advice. Hope my next grow is as productive.
moxx


----------



## moxxorax (Oct 20, 2007)

i also tried the computer fan thing trying to save cash but found they did nothing so got rid. you need a better fan to extract the hot air from the lamp.


----------



## moxxorax (Oct 20, 2007)

7 months membership, wow , i thought it was longer. how weed grows fast.


----------



## Finalfaze (Oct 20, 2007)

TheGardenMan said:


> should the light be. Its 250 watts but its a heat lamp. ??


Wooo sally, hijacking my thread!

My light is only a fluro at the minute and im gonna be using it throuthout the veg period. Im actually worried the temp at the moment is to low, ive got average readings of 18C so im not worried about heat.

Obviously when my HPS goes on, it will be warmer yes, if a need more fans, so be it.

im learning as i go and at the minute, its working perfecly.

Look again at how the ait flow will go in my cab. from the bottom, straight to the top, into shelf camber (also cooling all ballasts, power boxes etc) and out of the big vent at the back. I designed it to work exactly that way.

Like i said, pc fans are very cheap and easy to fit/work with. when/if i need more, i will add them.


----------



## Irishcrx (Oct 25, 2007)

Mate ditch the floresent light straight away, is it the blue floresent I used too of these vegging for 2 month's and my plants hardly grew at all they were only 7 inch's flowering, switched to a HPS and they shot straight back to light during flowering 2 inch's within a week. point is there useless and aint worth it get the HPS or MH.


----------



## Finalfaze (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok well on the bulb itself its a "Polylux XLr - F18w/830" 2 feet.

The two older plants are already 5-6 inches now and there around 2 weeks old. *Take a look at the pics below...


----------



## Finalfaze (Oct 29, 2007)

Id say they seem to be doing ok, but then again i am a newbie! what does everyone think??


----------



## natmoon (Oct 30, 2007)

Those look healthy but a little small for 2 weeks along which is probably due to your low powered light.
Use the hps and keep it at a maximum of 24" away from the seedlings,put an osciallting fan on the hps to keep it cool and blow the heat away from the tops of the seedlings


----------



## Finalfaze (Oct 30, 2007)

I think im gonna give them the rest f the first month under the fluros and then switch to HPS to see how they go then.

itll be easier to tell the difference then i suppose...


----------



## Finalfaze (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok i switched to the 600w HPS today so when do you think i will notice the difference in growth rates?

Its fookin hot so im also gonna need more fans which wont be a problem. for the time being the window is open and so is the door to the grow room...


----------



## Finalfaze (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy shit, the difference in heat is massive! the two smaller seedlings had wilted when i opened the room this morning. light raised even further, doors open, window open and watering lots more often!!!


----------



## moxxorax (Nov 2, 2007)

it gets really hot under hps finalfaze. make sure you have a fan blowing air around the plants and one drawing the hot air from around the lamp if poss. you should see the difference in a day or two. Also if you mist your plants dont do it till the light is off and cooled down or you will get a face full of glass.
booooom!


----------



## Finalfaze (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah ive realised to massive temp increase!! added a more powerful fan and its around 25C now which is ok.

the one thing im wondering is watering an nutes and how often. mixing nutes is fine just how often should i water and should it have nutes in it everytime? i just dont wanna over water or burn them...

oh and thank for the bulb/mist tip - that would be pretty fuckin nasty!


----------



## moxxorax (Nov 5, 2007)

i normaly feed mine every oter watering. and water every other day if neeed. yu should have a chart with your nutes.
what nutes ae you using.


----------



## matt2907 (Nov 5, 2007)

or maybe use a 400watt?


----------



## Finalfaze (Nov 24, 2007)

im deffinatly going to get a 3-400watt bulb for my next grow, 600w is just to much. Im using ionic nutes. i started using them after the first couple of weeks but noticed my plants start to burn so had to stop. ive not really used them since but the plants seem to be doing great.

the main thing is i already know my next grow is going to be 100% better than this one just because ive learnt so much.

oh and by the way, this weekend im turning the lights down to 12/12. ill have to try and get a picture up for you all to see!


----------



## tanker2 (Sep 24, 2009)

give us a picture update man, im itching to see this!!


----------



## Geozander (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site mate. I would stick with the 600 mate. You just gonna have to invest a bit of cash in a cool tube and extractor fan. That will bring your temps right down, and in turn you will be able to have your light closer to your plants. I grow from start to finish with a 600 with good results. Geo


----------

